# تخفيضات على اقمشه سحر الشرق واقمشه الفنانات



## سحر الاناقه (31 يناير 2014)

اقمشه سحر [URL="http://www.**************/thread1132977.html"]الشرق [/URL]2013 
افخم قطع الاقمشة المرصعة بالكريستال ​ 

​ توصلك القطعة مع البطانة والتركيبات وصورة الموديل ​ 

​ جاهزة للخياطة فورا وتنفع لاي مقاس ​ ​ القماش بالطلب ياخد اسبوع ليوصلني ​ ​ بنات الشرقيه يستلمو عن ​ ​ طريق المندوب وياخد مبلغ رمزي ​ ​ والباقي بالشحن نشحن لجميع المناطق ​ 

​ للتواصل : 0596646908 
على الواتساب 
او مسجات 
مااستقبل مكالمات نهائيا ​ ​ تابعونا على الانستقرام لمتابعه عروضنا الجديده 
s7ralanaq ​ 
​ **********************​ ​ تابعونا على الانستقرام لمتابعه عروضنا الجديده 
s7ralanaq​ **********************​


----------

